# "R-15 about as useless as a blanket in the desert"



## Jman32 (Mar 25, 2006)

This infernal Blue eyed machine has had Nothing, but Problems with it since the Genious that created it unveiled it's "Specially Challenged" abilities. Is it possible to Maybe make a piece of equipment that Works???? The friekin Showcases are yet to appear in "my vod", and it's had problem after problem with SL's, and what ferocious speed for the hard drive. Nice work Directv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raybz (Jan 1, 2006)

First, your analogy is a really bad one!
A blanket in the desert is VERY usefull!
Daytime temps in the desert can easily reach in exces of 120 degrees, Normal body temp os 98.6. So wrapping with a blanket will keep the hot air OUT thus keeping you cooler! Also night time temps can reach UNDER 50, as sand does not hold heat very well. I don't know about YOU, under 50 is a little chilly to me and I'd like a blanket 

2nd The R15 is a software based device. I'd like someone to tell me what software based ANYTHING was PERFECT from the get go. Cell phones have evolved, computers have gone thru updates and upgrades and God knows Software has updated and bug fixes sometimes WEEKLY.

Is the R15 perfect? NO
Is Tivo perfect? NO
Does the R15 need work? YES

Granted it may not do some of the things we would like it to do
It does things differently than Tivo
Well it's a basically new product, it has some bugs, they seem to be working on them.

If you really hate it THAT much...DON'T Friggin use it! Sell it, give it away, go back to using your Tivo. Everyone will be happier!


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

It's not a new product. It wasn't when it was released almost a year ago, and it certainly isn't now.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Jman32 said:


> Nice work Directv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I can only suggest that if you are that dissatisfied with the R-15 to stop using it and either return it if its leased so you can get out of the two year commitment OR if its owned try to sell it OR try to trade it for a DirecTiVo.

I stopped using my R-15 twice over the past 8-9 months but I find the last update really fixed a lot of issues I was having so I am content. Sure the SL's still need some work but overall mine work fine except of course recording dupes.

From what I hear around (just rumors not facts), the Showcases and maybe even VOD could be active soon. If you press the "active" button, it offers something similiar to Showcases.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bobman said:


> I can only suggest that if you are that dissatisfied with the R-15 to stop using it and either return it if its leased so you can get out of the two year commitment OR if its owned try to sell it OR try to trade it for a DirecTiVo.
> 
> I stopped using my R-15 twice over the past 8-9 months but I find the last update really fixed a lot of issues I was having so I am content. Sure the SL's still need some work but overall mine work fine except of course recording dupes.
> 
> From what I hear around (just rumors not facts), the Showcases and maybe even VOD could be active soon. If you press the "active" button, it offers something similiar to Showcases.


But again, Bobman if you're a DTV customer your're only choice are these new units. It's just not as simple as "return the unit". Regardless of the validitiy of the OP comments. Currently DTV customers DVR selections are limited.....to one. Maybe that will change shortly.

Oh, and it gets real cold in the desert at night. One would be wise to carry a blanket.


----------



## Jman32 (Mar 25, 2006)

Curse on the Blue Eyed piece of crappp!!!!!


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

My R15's works great no dupes, SL works fine.

One slick piece of machinery. Just takes a little getting used to since I had the DTivos for so long


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> if you're a DTV customer your're only choice are these new units.


I guess buying a DirecTiVo from Ebay or Weakness is not a option ? Seems many DTV customers are doing just that.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Raybz said:


> First, your analogy is a really bad one!
> A blanket in the desert is VERY usefull!


And you can use it for shade, and to sit on...seriously...and Jman, you LIVE in the desert? Shame on you! 

I came into this thread thinking that it was some sort of compliment to the R15.

And this "only choice" argument is getting tiresome. Not only is it just untrue, but a DVR isn't a public utility or a life-support requirement. If you think your choices suck, too bad. Build your own. Get over it. No one owes you a thing. And complaining about Showcases being empty or USB not being on yet? Gimme a freakin break. If the dev team spent time on that stuff before making the basic EXISITING features work right, then THAT would be something to complain about. But go ahead and vent if you want to. That's what I'm doing with this post, too.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I guess buying a DirecTiVo from Ebay or Weakness is not a option ? Seems many DTV customers are doing just that.


Oh no! I want it for free, and I want DTV to provide it, and I want it to do everything I want just the way I imagine it should, and want to sue and boycott if they take too long! I deserve it because I breath air. Wah wah!
:grin:  :nono2:  :nono: :eek2:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ApK said:


> Oh no! I want it for free, and I want DTV to provide it, and I want it to do everything I want just the way I imagine it should, and want to sue and boycott if they take too long! I deserve it because I breath air. Wah wah!
> :grin:  :nono2:  :nono: :eek2:


Do you need to go to timeout? Do we have to put you in the corner with your nose there for a while? What has your mother told you about throwing temper tantrums? JUST wait till your father gets home. :lol:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> My R15's works great no dupes, SL works fine.
> 
> One slick piece of machinery. Just takes a little getting used to since I had the DTivos for so long


Try setting up First Run SL's for Glen Beck on Headline news, and O'Riely factor on Fox News. I'll bet you get plenty of dupes!


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

Jman32 said:


> Curse on the Blue Eyed piece of crappp!!!!!


last person who put a curse on the DVR ...it locked up! for good!:eek2: 
it was made by a cajun dept. out of LA.....


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Blitz68 said:


> My R15's works great no dupes, SL works fine.
> 
> One slick piece of machinery. Just takes a little getting used to since I had the DTivos for so long


Care to share your SL list with the rest of us?


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Care to share your SL list with the rest of us?


Actually, I think it's gotten better on this front. When I first set up Psyche, e.g., it recorded the pilot about a dozen times. And I think it did the same for the first 2 episodes after that. Now it just does the first run correctly. And, when we were on vacation and lost power/signal (which means the DVR was frozen in the "aquiring satellite signal" mode for a few days, and therefore missed the upcoming episode of Psyche), it actually recorded the next showing of that episode for me. I was pleasantly surprised.

I did notice that I had an issue, for some reason, with Jeopardy. But just after I set it up as a SL. It wouldn't schedule the Monday showing, for no apparent reason. So I deleted the SL, and reset it. This time, it ignored the first Tuesday episode! Not sure why. So I manually set it up to record that one outside the SL. It's been fine ever since.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jeopardy is on your local channels, correct? I haven't added anything from local channels to my tests (which some consider lame). Something to try if for nothing else than my own benefit.


----------

